# Word of the Day: Bloviate



## Aunt Marg (Jul 2, 2020)

Bloviate. Talk at length, especially in an inflated or empty way.

Those who bloviate, I refuse to repudiate.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 2, 2020)

From Wikipedia:  "Bloviation in Ohio was originally idle chatter.  As a form of political speech, it appears in the _Debates and Proceedings of the Convention for the Revision of the State of Ohio_ in the mid 19th century. One etymology suggests that the word is a "compound of blow, in its sense of 'to boast' (also in another typical Americanism, _blowhard_), with a mock-Latin ending to give it the self-important stature implicit in its meaning." 

Currently, bloviation is not observed here because the leadership does not know any 'big' words; what we hear is more like the definition given by journalist H. L. Mencken:  "It is a kind of baby talk, a puerile and wind-blown gibberish. In sound it is like a rehearsal by a country band, with only the bass-drummer keeping time. In content it is a vacuum."


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 2, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> From Wikipedia:  "Bloviation in Ohio was originally idle chatter.  As a form of political speech, it appears in the _Debates and Proceedings of the Convention for the Revision of the State of Ohio_ in the mid 19th century. One etymology suggests that the word is a "compound of blow, in its sense of 'to boast' (also in another typical Americanism, _blowhard_), with a mock-Latin ending to give it the self-important stature implicit in its meaning."
> 
> *Currently, bloviation is not observed here because the leadership does not know any 'big' words; what we hear is more like the definition given by journalist H. L. Mencken:  "It is a kind of baby talk, a puerile and wind-blown gibberish. In sound it is like a rehearsal by a country band, with only the bass-drummer keeping time. In content it is a vacuum."*


ROFLMAO!

One of the best entries I've come across... possibly ever!


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 2, 2020)

Never heard of 'bloviate' so I looked it up....sounds like something your body does after eating a big meal


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 2, 2020)

I know someone who bloviates quit a bit. I avoid talking with him.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 2, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> *Never heard of 'bloviate' so I looked it up*....sounds like something your body does after eating a big meal


That's exactly what I aim for when I post a new word of the day.


----------



## Matrix (Jul 2, 2020)

I pretend to be interested when talking to those who bloviate, but I avoid talking to them again. Why waste my time to satisfy their egos?

My Google spelling checker doesn't recognize this word.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 3, 2020)

I don't know if I ever bloviate but pardon me if I do.


----------



## Barbiegirl (Jul 3, 2020)

The Politician's Creed: bloviation without hesitation or reservation.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 3, 2020)

Barbiegirl said:


> The Politician's Creed: bloviation without hesitation or reservation.


You got that right, Barbie! LOL!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 3, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I don't know if I ever bloviate but pardon me if I do.




Yes, I definitely would excuse any wonderful friend or family member, such as yourself  
who once in a while, bloviates, or should I say, speaks or behaves,
in a temporarily bloviated manner.  

I am not sure if this word is used as an adjective form, ...but according to one of the above posts, I cannot google it to find out.


----------

